
SCP-16: Accessible Scala - based2
https://github.com/fommil/advisoryboard/blob/31329473144a760552fce31680334ff05d653964/proposals/verbal-descriptions.md
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/scala/comments/7yuppl/scp16_accessi...](https://www.reddit.com/r/scala/comments/7yuppl/scp16_accessible_scala/)

